# What are catchlights? How do you achieve them?



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry I am an amateur and have heard that topic a lot lately and was wondering what and how are they achieved?


----------



## Bosman (Sep 8, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Sorry I am an amateur and have heard that topic a lot lately and was wondering what and how are they achieved?


Basically it is the eyes showing a reflection of the light source you use to light them. It gives life to the eyes.


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 8, 2012)

Use google. It will answer all your questions. You must then sort through the madness and folly to find good madness and folly.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Sep 8, 2012)

There are many ways to achieve catchlight. Googling will definitely give you most if not all the ways. But here is some short pointers.

Catchlight is the reflection of some light source on the eye.

Therefore the light source must be placed in the line of sight of the subject (that is the subject must be able to "see" it even when looking towards the camera).

The light source need not be "light generating" (that is a light bulb, or flash, or window), it can be a white (or close to it) reflective surface of appropriate size as well.


----------



## dirtcastle (Sep 8, 2012)

Many hotshoe flashes have a catchlight card that can be used to increase the likelihood of catching it in the eyes of the subject.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks so far. I will look that up.


----------



## joshhuntnm (Sep 12, 2012)

using a flash on a low setting will brighten the eyes, put a little catch light in the eyes without effecting exposure too much.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 12, 2012)

Just got the new 70-200 2.8 is II tonight. I was wondering if these are them? No Flash was used.


----------



## jondave (Sep 12, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Just got the new 70-200 2.8 is II tonight. I was wondering if these are them? No Flash was used.



Yes. 

What happened to your 70-200 f/4 btw?


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 12, 2012)

Returned it for the 2.8 because I was debating so much and I got it for $1840 so I felt like just go for it so when I complement it later with the 24-70 ii then they'll match up. So far great just heavy.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 15, 2012)

These are obvious catchlights. Any reflection off a light source will show them.


----------

